# Are you "overly" santitary with your products?



## DandelionBlush (Oct 28, 2009)

I want to be a make-up artist once I'm done with school and from the beginning on I've always practised being "sanitary" with all of my products, because I wanted to build good habits.

Every time my mom sees me apply my make-up she has to laugh, because I scrape concealer off with a small spatula, disinfect everything, change my mascara every 3 months on the day, dip my lip sticks into rubbing alcohol.. etc..

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't use my makeup on other people (my friend uses some shadows every once in awhile, but nothing major), so I don't do anything like that.  Hell, I use my mascaras for about 6 months to a year.  I wait until they're good and crusty before tossing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll wash my brushes every week or two, depending on usage.  If I've had a cold, I'll wash them right away just because I don't want to reinfect myself.

If it's makes you feel comfortable, though, there's nothing wrong with it!  And practicing good sanitary procedures for the future is a good idea honestly.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 28, 2009)

if you have the time to do that every morning before work/school then that's up to you! lol 
for my own make up i never usually bother with that sort of thing, but i do keep my brushes very clean


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 28, 2009)

that's excellend that you're making it a habit, the bigger your clientele the more important it is to sanitize each and everytime you're doing someones makeup

but if you're doing this for your personal makeup kit, as oppose to the makeup you use on others it is a bit extreme lol I don't even bother to wipe my eyeshadows off or concealers because I'm usually the only one using them. that's only really necessary when you're transfering the makeup from one person to another, but since you're the only one using it you really don't have to wipe it off as often, unless of course you want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wash my brushes about once a week and that's pretty much it. of course when I do makeup on others I wipe them off and clean my brushes before and after, but on myself I'm a little bit more lax. And mascara for me goes so quickly it doesn't even have time to expire lol

Once again, I think it's great that you at least practice. It's something that some people definitely overlook but it's very important!


----------

